# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Ingredients for dreams

## Vast

This may have something to do with recall of your dreams. 

One night after I had a fair bit to drink, I had the weirdest dream. In fact it was so weird that I started wondering why my mind was creating such bizarre dreams.
I started writing down everything I had dreamt, every detail of the dream I could remember, and as I did it also become easier to remember more details.
After I had collected enough information, I found that certain things that had happened the night before, had merged themselves into a dream. 
If anyone has every tried Advanced Mega Memory, it teaches you to create the most bizarre imaginative scenario in your mind so that you Will remember it. In theory you could remember four hundred peoples names.
But anyway, my dream seemed to have taken certain interesting things of the night before, and other aspects of my life and created a dream. It was really just interested as to which elements come together to make a dream.

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Vast_
> *This may have something to do with recall of your dreams. *
> 
> One night after I had a fair bit to drink*



http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=631

its about having a drink before bed, and how it makes dreams a bit stranger...for me at least ( i was X_cheers_X when i posted it)

----------


## Vast

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *its about having a drink before bed, and how it makes dreams a bit stranger*



I've noticed that also when I drink, the dreams sometimes become very vivid. 

However what is interesting to me is what goes in to making a dream, if your able to have a conscious dream, or whatever, the dream scenario is constructed from a lot of different elements. Maybe you can point me to a thread where this has been discussed?

As with my dreams, different things can have a varying degree of influence, for example a movie I just watched, or something I've been reading.

----------


## jacobo

i've done something like that, i think. i couldn't get to bed one night so i started making crazy scenarios in my head. that night some things from those scenarios were in my dreams. i wasn't lucid, but these things were pretty out of the ordinary to have in a dream.

(also is your name vast, as in the godly musician?)

----------


## Vast

> _Originally posted by adidas_
> *
> (also is your name vast, as in the godly musician?)*



As in Visual Audio Sensory Theater? in a way...

I often find it quite challenging to decipher the content of my dreams, as in why they are so out of the ordinary. The connections arent always so obvious, and to find the connections I sometimes have to dig a little deeper.

The reason I brought up the Mega Memory exercises was because when you want to remember something in particular, the mind finds it easier to remember something which is very bizarre. So you would construct a scenario in your mind as bizarre as you could.
Dreams which seem to be a process of retaining information might work on the same principles, as in the dream content is a mix and match type construction.

If anyone has had a WILD, you might see an explosion of images race across your eyes, for what reason the mind does this isnt very clear to me.

----------


## jacobo

> _Originally posted by Vast_
> *As in Visual Audio Sensory Theater? in a way...
> *



as in visual audio sensory theater, music for people, and nude... then yes.   ::D:

----------

